# Your First Rod and Reel



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I think that we had a thread about this a while ago but let's do it again.
What was your first rod and reel and what ever happened to it?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

zebco 202...


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I think it was a 20 dollar eagle claw. My first fly rod was an old one that my grandpa used. I think it is a Fenwick.


----------



## mrdanner (Sep 21, 2009)

My first Rod and Reel was a Zebco 66 or 77, it was an rod with a reel built into it. The way that I paid for it was with S&H trading stamp that my folks would get for buying gas and grocerys and thay would give me some for doing thing around the house. If I remenber right it took 3 books of stamps to ge the rod and reel. Boy I thought I was set for life and would not trade that thing for the world. At that time we lived in Munice IND. and my father had summer job as harbor master at the near by reservoir and I had a whole summer of fishing for the next 2 or 3 years me and may mighty Zebco. I worn the thing out . I cought catfish bluegills, crappy, some bass.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Shakespeare rod and rell- one of their first closed faced reels- cranked the handle backwards for 1/2 turn to make it free spool. Great rod------- gave it to another kid as I grew older.
Speaking of S&H stamps- my brother got a 870 Wingmaster with them------ 32 books- had every lady in the neighborhood saving stamps for him-


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Shakespear Wonder Rod and Mitchell 300. I trapped muskrats and sold the pelts to earn enough for the rod/rell/tacklebox and gear. I still have it all, except the gear which is scattered across several lakes and streams (any my boys tackle boxes).


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

My first was a Pflueger rod and Pflueger spinning reel that my Dad handed down to me. The first I bought with my own blood sweat and lawn money was an Eagle Claw spin/fly combo, four piece rod with a Mitchell 300 reel. "Just like Dad's." I still have it and still use it when I fish with the kids.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

A zebco 66 on a steel-handled solid fiberglass rod that was clear yellow. Caught some big ole' trout out of Strawberry in the 60s on that setup. Velveeta cheese and mini-marshmallows.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Great thread I laughed when I saw it. 

My first pole was a 'cane pole' no reel. Fish'n partners was a stick. Both of us had enough line to let us wing out maybe 10-15'. I fished the good ole chain-o'-lakes back in Illinois right off Grandpas and Grandmas property right on Channel Lake in Northern Illinois. For fish'n partner it was fish'n small glacier lakes of South Dakota. The reason I laughed when seeing this thread was we just chatted about these past memories fish'n Willard last weekend pass'n the slow fish'n time.

I saw a couple cane poles at an antique shop and OMG the price they wanted (do they even sell 'real' cane poles anymore??). 

Haven't a clue what happened to my cane pole but it did catch Crappie from Channel Lake even snagged a LMB up on a rock sea wall made by the next door Chicago owner....Grandma cooked up the best Crappie dinners and would come and help me clean them fish while Grandpa was at work for the township....oh the days gone-by and the 'real' memories one will never forget but can share...THANK YOU GRANDPA D.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

First thing I ever used was about a 6' willow with as much line as I could gather up and straiten from the shore. Spent many an hour running up and down the creek on grandpa's ranch. Got older and after getting the ranch work done would jump in the farm truck with my brother and cousins and drive down to Buraston ponds and fish til dark. Caught hundreds of rainbows out of there really had it figured out. My dad gave me my first pole it was a 6' telescopic pole with a zebco reel. He gave it to me for Christmas. I was excited. Used it for the first time on a trip up to Tibble Fork. Used it many times after that. The pole broke but still have the reel.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I am sad to say that i am only 30 years old and cannot remember my first rod/reel. I would assume that it was a cheap Shakey with a closed face reel of some sort. I was probably under 3 years old when got it.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Things have been very busy and this is the first time that I have had a chance to post something.
My first rod and reel was a Mitchell 314 on a glass rod.
I earned the money for it pulling weeds and mowing the lawn at home.
I got it for a Scout Camp when I was 12.
Before that, I used my Dad's rods.

I still have the reel and both of my sons used it when they started to fish.
I now have a 5 year old Grandson and I can't wait for him to catch something with it.
It will happen sometime this summer!


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> Shakespear Wonder Rod and Mitchell 300.


Same here! Hand-me-downs from my uncle I believe.

The first rod I purchased myself was a Shimano Spinning with Shimano FX200 Quickfire reel. The rod bit the dust a couple years ago but I still use the reel.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

the first pole that i remember having was a zebco a small 3 foot plastic rod with a built in reel as well as a small tackle box that would attach to the rod for convenient storage and easy travel the first time i ever remember using it was at burraston ponds fishing off the bridge when i was probably around 8 years old


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Never had a my own rod and reel tell i was twelve and was going to scout camp. Mictcell 308 and telescopic pole still have them. Fished alot of creeks growing up and just used a pole and string. -|\O- When i was younger I had a pocket fisherman also . Caught alot of carp at the bird refuge with that thing >>O


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

I have no idea what brand/make. All I remember is it was a metal telescoping pole with an old bait casting reel. It was handed down from older brothers. My first new setup was a "sears" mitchell 300 knockoff spinning reel (I still have and use) and an unknown rod that I certainly don't have any more. The stories that reel could tell!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I think my Dad bought 4 or so because he had so many kids to content with, he didn't dare show favoritism. They were the Zebco 202 with a pole and loaded with 8 or 10# line for about 4 or 6 bucks each. In good working order I think we could cast these about 12 feet. It was easier to just strip the line and throw it, than try to cast it. 
At age 12 I bought my own rig, a Zebco Silver Series open face reel with 4# test, sure changed my perspective on fishing.
I hope that Zebco 202 is still in the bottom of Strawberry.... :|


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

Doc said:


> have no idea what brand/make. All I remember is it was a metal telescoping pole with an old bait casting reel.


Mine too, about 8' long and hard for a 6 or 7 year to handle, (fishing dads flys) and trying to keep up with him fighting thu the willows on lots of small streams. Don't know what ever happened to the pole, but the memorys will be with me forever.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

First I remember was some kind of mostly metal casting reel, a hand me down on a yellowish solid fiberglass rod. It had some sort of braided line on it, thick, black, totally limp, I could cast about 4', a split second of clicks. I didn't like fishing.

Then when I was about 6, I was given a brand new, Zebco 404. Combined with one of those already mentioned telescoping metal rods, I could cast the heavily weighted bait a mile. :lol: 
I lived a stones throw, (just over the tracks and across 1 field) from the Mohawk River, about 30 miles up from where it enters the Hudson at Albany, NY.
I fished about every day, either from the huge rock that sat on the river bank, the mouth of Washout Creek or the barge canal lock and dam. Picked worms at night. I could get good cash coin for them down at the locks. $.25 cents a dozen I think. I could make like 2 dollars every night all summer. Big money back then.


----------



## Wilford (Mar 31, 2009)

This subject sure brings the "old" and "good" memories back. First fishing outfit was a willow with a string and a hook. The first "real outfit" was a black, steel rod that came in sections. I fished that on an old level wind reel. I caught enough fish to put a permanent bend in the old rod. I later graduated to a solid fiber glass rod with some sort of cheap, closed faced reel.
Looking back, you sure could catch fish on those outfits. I only wish that the days were still as warm and slow moving as back then.


----------

